# 'Road trains' get ready to roll' (in EU) - BBC



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8349923.stm
> 
> *'Road trains' get ready to roll *
> 
> ...


..


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea but for some reason my gut feeling is: Err, no!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Interesting idea, but it kind of ruins the advantage of taking a car? Wouldn't it be better off strengthening public transport instead?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^I think the main idea is for lotty drivers to group up on long hauls on the freeway and this would allow them to drive continuesly by taking turns in the lead vehicle instead of having to pull over and relax/sleep as the law demands or use two man crews..


It's not something I can imaging private drivers using - first of all there's no point as the distance needed between small cars before the draft cuts fuel usage is extremely short and there's no chance of that being realistic without active drivers on the current roads - they would need sensors in all roads and a better GPS system than the current

So while it may be the future, it's many many years of for most, but in the trucking industry and maybe in the coach bus services I see options, but the cost contra benefits doesn't make it a smart move IMO - if they want to go down that road they might as well rebuild all the roads and design unmanned vehicles running on alternative energy or posible a third rail..


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

When I first saw the title of this thread, I thought that someone was proposing that they start using the same style of extra-extra oversized rigs on European motorways that they use in the Australian outback.

:nuts:

:lol:

Anyways, I can't help but think of the technical things that would have to be worked out to even begin experimenting with such a scheme.

Mike


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't think technology is problem, but can't see anywhere explained why would lead driver do that and take responsibility for cars behind him? He won't be doing it for free that's sure. Better way would be to have autonomous cars driven by computers without any driver at all, it's possible with nowadays technology right now on such easy roads as highways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Aan said:


> Better way would be to have autonomous cars driven by computers without any driver at all, it's possible with nowadays technology right now on such easy roads as highways.


Have you ever read the book "Traffic" by Tom Vanderbilt? He writes about this issue. Today's computerized vehicles are possible to drive alone, but not yet within significant traffic conditions, he writes about a vehicle driving across a desert road. However, a computer cannot make eye-contact with other types of traffic users, such as pedestrians, it cannot see body language, is a person just staying there or does he cross the road/freeway?. Even motorway traffic is too hard, a human can anticipate on weather, pavement conditions and other traffic, a computer can do that to a limited scale. Can a computer see the difference between a rock or a bag on the road?


----------



## Tawny (Sep 1, 2006)

How will none Road Train traffic negotiate through a Road train to exit at a junction? That was the first thing that popped in to my head.


----------



## wardenclyffeforever (Dec 23, 2009)

*REAL Road Trains*

This is what Australian Road Trains look like:


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

They have trucks in the U.S. that carry 2 trailers, but I don't think I have ever seen any hauling more than that. Looks like they'd be pretty difficult to steer.


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

european roads are not ideal for truck trains


----------



## wardenclyffeforever (Dec 23, 2009)

Talbot said:


> They have trucks in the U.S. that carry 2 trailers, but I don't think I have ever seen any hauling more than that. Looks like they'd be pretty difficult to steer.


You don't really need to steer in the outback.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Longest load is a semi truck with 3 trailers seen in Nevada or Utah or some other states. They're not legal in all states. There's also some semi trucks carrying oversized loads that are REALLY long.


----------

